# Chubby dudes being silly.



## analikesyourface (Aug 16, 2011)

I freaking love them. Silly chubby dudes, that is. And when I saw this on funnyjunk, I felt an intense need to hug this dude. 

EDIT: http://funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/2495147/A+Tiny+Horse/

Oopsie


----------



## survivalisfutile (Sep 28, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> I freaking love them. Silly chubby dudes, that is. And when I saw this on funnyjunk, I felt an intense need to hug this dude.
> 
> EDIT: http://funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/2495147/A+Tiny+Horse/
> 
> Oopsie



this made me crack up - reminds me of a rather silly large friend of mine


----------



## Deanna (Sep 28, 2011)

Tiny horses make me giddy too


----------



## analikesyourface (Sep 28, 2011)

I just like, wish I could be like "hey, I have the ability to be cute... sorta... be all giddy about me? pwease?"


----------



## Deanna (Sep 28, 2011)

Heh ... I'm sure his silliness over chicks (or dudes, who knows which way he prefers) puts the horsies to shame


----------



## lille (Oct 1, 2011)

Poor mini, it's being horribly neglected. The hooves are some of the worst I've ever seen and there's unsafe junk on the ground. Sorry to be a downer but I couldn't help but notice.


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 1, 2011)

lille said:


> Poor mini, it's being horribly neglected. The hooves are some of the worst I've ever seen and there's unsafe junk on the ground. Sorry to be a downer but I couldn't help but notice.




now that you say it, you have a point  that's really sad.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 2, 2011)

To be fair it's probably not even his horse and he just googled them. So I wouldn't put too much thought into it. So ladies you can keep your lady boners.

Here's a pic of me(not chubby) and my nephew being silly on my webcam lol 

View attachment Snapshot_20110405_2.JPG


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 2, 2011)

the weather is starting to get cold and that means it's time for facial hair!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2011)

Posted this in another thread, but here I am being a silly, chubby pirate!


----------



## Bearsy (Oct 2, 2011)

for consistent laughs from the original guy check out his blog thefrogman.me

also lots and lots of Corgis


----------



## Bearsy (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 2, 2011)

Bearsy said:


>



Thank you so much for telling me who the real guy is  The dude who posted it on funny junk is sort of not as awesome D:


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 2, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> the weather is starting to get cold and that means it's time for facial hair!



I definitely approve of facial hair


----------



## Deanna (Oct 2, 2011)

This thread is my new porn


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 2, 2011)

Deanna said:


> This thread is my new porn



Thus why I posted it, of course! <3


----------



## lovelocs (Oct 4, 2011)

My contribution...


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 4, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> My contribution...



....I want to hug him :batting::batting:


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 4, 2011)

Piggybacking Fish, this was months ago, when I still had blue hair:







And then, the infamous Do You Want To Date My Avatar video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfY2ra6Acok


----------



## Deanna (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 4, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> Piggybacking Fish, this was months ago, when I still had blue hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I miss your blue hurrr. And the whole "Talking to you" thing xD I dislike being slightly sick and antisocial. 

*Steals mustache and puts on muh forehead"


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 4, 2011)

Deanna said:


>



If I was slightly more .... not bedridden... this would be my thoughts exactly.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 4, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> Piggybacking Fish, this was months ago, when I still had blue hair:
> 
> 
> And then, the infamous Do You Want To Date My Avatar video
> ...



all you need is a top hat and waistcoat and i could totally see you in sepia tones tying some helpless women to some train tracks!


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> all you need is a top hat and waistcoat and i could totally see you in sepia tones tying some helpless women to some train tracks!



I was thinking more jumping on goombas and riding dinosaurs, but the Snidely is acceptable too


----------



## Anjula (Oct 24, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> My contribution...



His face seems so handsomeeeee! Me wanna, me wanna!


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## theronin23 (Oct 24, 2011)

I am Captain Amurrca lololol


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 24, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> I am Captain Amurrca lololol



Is it bad that I find this shit far hotter than the average porno? I mean, it's not like "I will get off to this" in the same way... but stilll.... that's adorable xD


----------



## Pixel (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm the same way. Chubby + silly = total turn on for me.


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh god, I have WAY too many pictures of me being silly/stupid/dumb whatever you want to call it. Here is some for right now. I'm sure I can dig up more, lol.

Me in the hospital being a spazz.



Arm Wrestling a friend of mine. 



Ripping apart my ex-girlfriend's shirt, Hulk Hogan style



With a weird necklace I made out of bass strings around my head. Felt like a dragon slayer for some reason.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 27, 2011)

FishCharming said:


>



I don't know how many time I've scrolled through this picture . . . and it creeps me the fuck out.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Oct 27, 2011)

Does this qualify? 

View attachment l.jpg


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 27, 2011)

StarScream! said:


> Oh god, I have WAY too many pictures of me being silly/stupid/dumb whatever you want to call it. Here is some for right now. I'm sure I can dig up more, lol.
> 
> Me in the hospital being a spazz.
> 
> ...



I used to make bracelets out of my many broken guitar strings in my tweens. Never use light gauge ernie balls if you're going to attempt to play your guitar as if it is a baritone guitar, ladies and gentleman. 

Also, cuteness is abode here.


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 27, 2011)

Dockta_Dockta said:


> Does this qualify?



Yay  I like this photographic image, sir.


----------



## appleleafer (Oct 28, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> I used to make bracelets out of my many broken guitar strings in my tweens. Never use light gauge ernie balls if you're going to attempt to play your guitar as if it is a baritone guitar, ladies and gentleman.
> 
> Also, cuteness is abode here.



I used to do that with my old strings too and worryingly I used to actually wear them. Thankfully no photographic evidence remains of that particular bit of silliness


----------



## RentonBob (Oct 29, 2011)

Me and my nephew Zac mean muggin  

View attachment BobnZac.jpg


----------

